# Oakland Squat Fiasco.. The Safehouse what the fuck



## rock city

Over the past couple of months a strange situation had come to a head at the safehouse, a pretty long runnin squat from my understanding around the corner more or less from hellarity, mentioned earlier on this forum concerning the new residents from wretchedryan
http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/squatting-alternative-housing/11618-fuck-squat-nazis.html
and by the way ryan, Im sorry yall had a shitty time, I was the kid that let yall in and thought yall should be as welcome to the house as anyone who was staying there but it is true there was sort of an anti traveler mentality there and a shitty elitist attitude regarding kids passin thru.. 


While I was there a family of pissed off muslims who had recently obtained ownership of the property ended up invading the house on two occasions first time with 20+ folks, a few of them over six foot goons who smashed the place up, the second with over 40 people, many of them children who insulted residents and stole whatever they wanted. It was fucking weird. During the first incident one squatter called the police and one traveler made a statement sending one of the family members to jail. Because of that support from the bay area anarchists was gone and the house was regarded as shelter for snitches. During the second "invasion" there were only a few of us in the house, and they quickly moved us all out and destroyed the interior. Most kids who were all gung ho political about the house and then callin the cops were not even there and those of us who had nothing to do with that shit caught the shitty end of the stick when we got ran up on.
I cant explain it too well I suppose, but here is an account of what happend including a flaming comment war with the squatters and supporters and a member or two of that fucking family.
Oakland's Safehouse Experience Violent Attack After Attempted Unlawful Eviction : Indybay

and heres an anarchist perspective denouncin the house 
SafeHouse Snafu | Anarchist news dot org

there were also some youtube videos of them smashing up the place but I cant find them.


----------



## Matt Derrick

damn, that sounds shitty. i didn't read the whole thing on the anarchist's perspective denouncing the place (it's pretty long) but i do agree with the not calling the cops thing, that was pretty dumb. it's hard to tell over the internet which group was right, and which one was wrong since they're pretty conflicting stories. but anyways, here's those youtube vids you were looking for:


----------



## shittickit

i think the squatters illigitimized themselves when they called the police when in this kind of situation it's hard to know what to do but the only options icould see are leaving or fighting sit-ins and such seem silly and makes the people in them look i know i wasn't there i dont't know and all that but iwould have probably left when i knew shit was gonna get out of hand which you had to know when the police told the owners that they couldn't do anything would probably be what happens angy+feelings of helplessness in a white oppressive society= "im the rightful owner these people are tresspassers and the police won't help me because i am black"= we see what makes us angry lets get them really this whole issue really drives home to me that if i neglected my property and some blacks moved in would the police help me damn right


----------



## wokofshame

Ehh wow woulda been interesting to be there to say the least. 
I can't fucking stand the PC talk regarding any race matters or "gentrification" you find on most anarchist web sites.
A spade's a spade no matter the color. Go to fucking spain in 39 ya retards if ya love it so much. I guess I feel completely alienated from the declared "anarchist" community. Plus fuck talking shit on peeps in a situation you weren't in yourself from the safety of your room.

What was I gonna say, oh yeah, I 've called the cops before. When I'm in trainyards and want to distract the bull from my part of the yard, when frat bros and sluts play loud techno nearby i'll call in a noise complaint, when i see a mistreated animal, or someone burning trash in the neighbourhood i grew up in (brother's got asthma), when I feel a real and defined threat to my physical safety or someone else's, or just when i feel someone is a complete douchebag pondscum and deserves some trouble with Johnny Law.
Calling 911 is a tool in your arsenal just like any other. If you went around pepper spraying everyone that wouldnt be very nice would it? But if you only spray those who deserve it its simply useful as fuck. Cops are like a mad dog on a long chain, let em loose when you need it and get the hell out of the way fast.


----------



## Trains

ahahha oh murt...

crazy stuff


----------



## Trains

``This is a legitimate question. The squatters would have gone to jail and lost their house.

Also, the anarchist scene and intellectuals such as the original poster who now advocate violence and denounce the squatters would then denounce them anyway even though they followed their suggestion. They would call them racist for killing a absentee landlord who happens to be black.

So you see the squatters had no good options, and they would have been villified by their fellow anarchist douchebags no matter what they did.

Thanks for posing a ligitimate question in this otherwise bullshit thread. For everyone else fuck you in your smug lack of solidarity!``

I feel this guy.
APOC, bring up a lot of good critques and perspectives on things, but as soon as white privilege is thrown into your face and name calling starts I get such a hostile vibe that is hard to empathise with.

I think if the same thing were to happen to the owner-landlords, they would of called the cops, after throwing cutlery. If thier car tires were popped, keyed, and windows broken, I imagine they would want some sort of financial statement printed out by a judicial worker, and for police to assist in helping the courts to try and force people to pay them back. 

Is this where Eye for an Eye comes in? If the owners broke one of the squatters expensive cameras, and that person feels that it should be payed for, what is there to do? Ask them nicely to replace destroyed property? Go bust their car or house up? Or call the cops and have them pay through the system? Or sacrifice your camera, and eventually get another?

Someone ran over my bike, I was pissed because that was my trasnportation, I was lucky that the kid was nice enough to return my calls and end up coming to an agreement. If he would of never returned my calls, refused to help me out, I would of been out of transportation and he would of went on with his business. Perhaps running over peoples bikes for a living just because he knew he could.. no one was going to call the cops, and if someone tried to damage his propery, he was ready to speed dial 911. 

What do you do... 


It looked like Luke was in one of those videos.. right after the knives where thrown.. 
Do you know if he was there Timmothy?


----------



## bacongator

use of cops as a tool is a shady road to tavel.maybe if like you said your life is a stake someone harms a dog .but its not a tool to use for personal gain .thats how people end up in a dumpster dead


----------



## ericafuckyea

Yeah I think calling the cops was probably a bad idea. You shouldn't get to claim anarchist values and then pick and choose situations in which you want police involvement... if cops are at your demonstration / show / raiding your squat you're gonna stand your ground and be all self righteous, but if you're scared you're gonna call them to take care of shit for you? just seems a little hypocritical. correct me if i'm wrong. I just think you should handle those situations yourself and within your community (and i don't mean your homogenous pc kid community, make friends with and gain support from your neighbors.) Secure your squat so people can't just bust in and start fucking shit up. Have a phone tree of supporters you can call if something like that happens, people who will make sure no one gets hurt, that way you don't have to call the police. You don't need police reports for evidence, have a video camera on hand, it's a great deterrent to violence. After Hellarity was set on fire we had a van parked out front with people constantly awake gaurding the house, 24/7. Even before the arson the house was never left unoccupied. There are ways to prevent these kinds of things... plus calling the cops invariably will make a situation worse. They don't work for us. 
Sucks y'all had to deal with that though.


----------



## Alaska

I would post something more meaningful here, but something some fucking douchebag said in the anarchistnews.org article already got me riled up and I spent all my shit there.

All I can say is, both parties involved were fucked (in different perspectives). But it turned into a personal issue. I could have sworn claiming to be an anarchist was a personal affair that affects your personal life. Aw well. Now both the neighborhood AND the general anarcho community in that part of california have issues with you. Good job, whoever the cop caller from SafeHouse was!


----------



## venusinpisces

Well, under a system of "perfect" anarchy doesn't that mean no food stamps too? And no walking on sidewalks since they were paid for with taxpayer money? No using any kind of public infrastructure, for that matter, so there goes freighthopping. Reasons like these are why it's kind of hard for me to take anarchism too seriously even though I agree with many of its ideas in principle. I like the idea of worker collectives but at a certain point their structure begins to resemble government and so does virtually any form of social organization which is necessary to function in any practical capacity. This is why I base my values on ethics more than ideology, because every single political system, including anarchism, has been used to enforce dysfunctional and authoritarian practices. 

Now, I don't like to call the police but I think there are some situations where it's unavoidable. A few summers ago I had a psycho crackhead who was stalking me. I would come home and he would be outside my door with a metal pipe in his hand.
This guy had told me about murdering people and even threatened to knock me out and steal all my money (not that I have any
so I'm sure he would have been disappointed). What were my options in that situation? Well, I could have bought a gun and killed him, but that could have just resulted in me going to prison. I also could have had someone I know do the same with the same result. On the other hand, I knew for a fact that he was on parole so it probably wouldn't have been too hard to have him locked up. What I did was have various guys stay over but honestly that was kind of a hassle and very inconvenient as they kept trying to get in my pants the whole time and I wasn't interested. I ended up feeling a bit guilty for having them over since I basically risked their safety and they didn't even get what they were looking for. If it had gone on for much longer you better believe I would have called the police. When I think about my grandparents, who are pretty alienated and don't have a "posse" of people to call to back them up, then I'm glad the police are an option for them in the event of dangerous situations. 

I don't think police are the problem even though I try to avoid them if possible since they are used to enforce unnecessary laws. I've met a lot of nice cops who gave me rides, didn't take me to jail when they could have, etc. Obviously we've all met a lot of asshole cops too but I think the real problem is with the unjust system they represent. In some situations illegal actions may be the only option, like when genetic engineering companies are allowed free reign to monopolize the food supply. But generally, the focus should be on making structural changes that reduce injustice instead of trying to go back to the Wild West as if that's even possible. Because if you look at systems of "vigilante" justice, they are just as likely to be corrupt as any police department. Think lynch mobs. Or sharia law when women get beheaded for adultery. I also would *never* want any of my friends to end up in prison for defending me if there was any other option.

I live in the ghetto and pretty much know most of my neighbors. They are people who really don't care what you do as long as you mind your own business. Smoke crack all day? Run an escort business out of your house? Whatever. But when I told them about what was going on, the answer was always either get a gang involved or call the cops. Calling the police was invariably the solution of choice offered up by older people who know first hand how ultimately stupid it is to call in a gang. I probably could have used that option if I had *really* wanted to but the costs would be having someone deal drugs out of my house which brings more drama than it's worth.

I'm not taking sides on this particular issue as I think both sides were wrong, just jumping in on the ideological purity thing which seems more than a little impractical. My experience with anarchists is that most of them are people whose real world experience with violence has been fairly minimal. When I see some of these issues being addressed in a practical way is when I'll take anarchism seriously as a comprehensive system. Until then, I will continue attending the anarchist bookfair every year simply because I support projects like Food Not Bombs and Books to Prisoners.


----------



## Alaska

venusinpisces said:


> I'm not taking sides on this particular issue as I think both sides were wrong, just jumping in on the ideological purity thing which seems more than a little impractical. My experience with anarchists is that most of them are people whose real world experience with violence has been fairly minimal. When I see some of these issues being addressed in a practical way is when I'll take anarchism seriously as a comprehensive system. Until then, I will continue attending the anarchist bookfair every year simply because I support projects like Food Not Bombs and Books to Prisoners.



Pretty much


----------



## Diagaro

You know this is the umteenth time I have come across this thing, the house in oakland that the mob of ay-rab owners came and fucking trashed and asaulted the fuck outa the """""""""""""""""""ANARCHISTS""""""""""""""""""" . . . . . 

"OWS MYE GAWD! THA ANARCHIST CALLED THE POLECE - HOW DARE YOU CALL YOUR SELF AN ANARCHIST . . . ."

This is fucking stupid .. . 

The police are tools just like food stamps and intercontinental ballistic missiles but I'm not posting in this thread to point out one eyed points of view! I am here to advocate constructive and defensive violence!

Just as they use non lethal tactics on us; beanbags, rubber bullets, mace, tear gas and the ever overlooked plain old bluff tactics. If you love something you defend it right? your dog, your lover, maybe your mommy, little sister, your weed pipe - WHATEVER! Why not your MUTHERFUCKING HOME? These fucking unchristian born again deadhead peaceful lazy shitheart hippie pukes or crusty hipster trustafarian carheart wearing wannabes shoulda kicked the dogshit outta the fucking infiltrators now I'm not saying KILL them cause California don't have self defense statures but nothing wrong with a good asswhopping, maybe wheat flour in the eyes, fuck I dunno theres ways to defend your self, your friends and your sanctuary in non lethal ways or fuck it they should a flat out stomped the hell outta the bastards - but then again there were the little ones running around . . . the same little ones that over in there countries they arm with shoulder fired rocket launchers and AK-47's and brain warp into thinking suicide bombing for some war god is ok at 8 years of age . . . . 

Sure some of you will flame for what I said here, but I still posted it. Make of THAT what you will . . . .


----------



## Matt Derrick

Diagaro said:


> You know this is the umteenth time I have come across this thing, the house in oakland that the mob of ay-rab owners came and fucking trashed and asaulted the fuck outa the """""""""""""""""""ANARCHISTS""""""""""""""""""" . . . . .
> 
> "OWS MYE GAWD! THA ANARCHIST CALLED THE POLECE - HOW DARE YOU CALL YOUR SELF AN ANARCHIST . . . ."
> 
> This is fucking stupid .. .
> 
> The police are tools just like food stamps and intercontinental ballistic missiles but I'm not posting in this thread to point out one eyed points of view! I am here to advocate constructive and defensive violence!
> 
> Just as they use non lethal tactics on us; beanbags, rubber bullets, mace, tear gas and the ever overlooked plain old bluff tactics. If you love something you defend it right? your dog, your lover, maybe your mommy, little sister, your weed pipe - WHATEVER! Why not your MUTHERFUCKING HOME? These fucking unchristian born again deadhead peaceful lazy shitheart hippie pukes or crusty hipster trustafarian carheart wearing wannabes shoulda kicked the dogshit outta the fucking infiltrators now I'm not saying KILL them cause California don't have self defense statures but nothing wrong with a good asswhopping, maybe wheat flour in the eyes, fuck I dunno theres ways to defend your self, your friends and your sanctuary in non lethal ways or fuck it they should a flat out stomped the hell outta the bastards - but then again there were the little ones running around . . . the same little ones that over in there countries they arm with shoulder fired rocket launchers and AK-47's and brain warp into thinking suicide bombing for some war god is ok at 8 years of age . . . .
> 
> Sure some of you will flame for what I said here, but I still posted it. Make of THAT what you will . . . .


 
So, uh... Tell us how you REALLY feel!


----------



## venusinpisces

Diagaro said:


> If you love something you defend it right? your dog, your lover, maybe your mommy, little sister, your weed pipe - WHATEVER! Why not your MUTHERFUCKING HOME? These fucking unchristian born again deadhead peaceful lazy shitheart hippie pukes or crusty hipster trustafarian carheart wearing wannabes shoulda kicked the dogshit outta the fucking infiltrators .


From what I understand of the situation the people there did defend themselves and yes they had every right to considering the property owners were throwing knives at them. But the issue here is that the only reason the squatters were allowed to stay in there in the first place was because of the law, which in Berkeley states that after a certain period of time squatters legally occupy the building. The *police* were protecting the squatters from the beginning, not the other way around. The property owners were not infiltrators, but a regular poor family who had spent $10000 of their savings on the house and then were unable to use it. So what you have is anarchists using the *law* to evict regular poor people from their own property. This is such bullshit! Only in politically correct Berkeley would people think this is morally acceptable. Now I don't agree with how the property owners handled it at all but the squatters should have left the first time they were asked or at least been low key about it instead of trying to say the property was theirs. It's one thing to be occupying city property, or the property of someone who doesn't try to maintain their building--this is a *good* thing because those buildings need to be used to house people. But to think that it's ok to use laws to steal from working people? These are anarchists who are critical of the way the government takes from the people so how can they turn around and do it themselves, then appeal to the government for help? It just doesn't make sense. As stated above, my problem is not that the cops were called, but the fact that they are stealing from people who may very well have less resources than they do.


----------



## venusinpisces

venusinpisces said:


> The *police* were protecting the squatters from the beginning, not the other way around. .


That was a little unclear. What I meant was the police were protecting the squatters and not the property owners as is usually the case. Damn broken edit button!:soldier:


----------



## venusinpisces

Anyways what's so bad about deadheads? Yeah their music sucks but at least they'll usually pick up hitchhikers and smoke people out. If it wasn't for people like that then we wouldn't be able to do what we're doing at all. Try being a squatter in 1950s America. I promise you would not enjoy it.


----------



## Diagaro

venusinpisces said:


> . . . they are stealing from people who may very well have less resources than they do.


 
Racially biased thinking. Just ask me to prove you wrong . . . 
I'll gladly accede - After all I'm a tramp and hobo with a Laptop and nothing better to do with my time. I'd be supprised if they were less than one thousand dollars above the "poverty line" as DHS calls it . . .



venusinpisces said:


> Try being a squatter in 1950s America. I promise you would not enjoy it.


 
I dunno I think that there was alot more for the country to offer us then, long as you minded your P's and Q's so to speak

Raining, time to boogie!


----------



## Beegod Santana

squatting 101: when the immigrant family who owns the house shows up and asks you to leave... you leave.

As far as calling the cops goes...
cops are not your friends,
cops take names and check id's,
cops have dogs, who are also not your friend,
cops are always packing and probably have more experience with a gun than you,
cops don't practice common sense, 
cops have a bug in their ear that tells them what to do,

I guess what I'm trying to say here is,

don't call the fucking cops.


----------



## venusinpisces

Diagaro said:


> *Racially biased thinking*. Just ask me to prove you wrong . . .
> .


 No, not really. You're making a lot of assumptions about where I'm coming from. I happen to know at least one of the squatters involved in the situation and I know for a fact that this particular person has more resources than he's willing to admit to. This isn't something you can really "prove" unless you know the people involved.


----------



## Diagaro

What you quoted from my post has NOTHING TO DO WIT THE "SQUATTER" I'm saying the "Property owner(s)" were not impoverished.
california>bay area ethnics/minorities are not usually "broke" those mutherfuckers have fat stacks. Food stamps are not issued to property owners, look I'm not gonna argue with you about this, fact is that I'm trying to push is that so fucking what if one "anarchist" acted on his or her own calling the law in stead of breaking some bones I don't fucking care, What I care about is that you assume that the property owners were poor just because they were dark skinned. this thread is turning into the usual StP bullshit . . .


----------



## rock city

besides the family there were four hired crackheaded lookin goons over six foot wearin leather gloves and carryin hammers.. fuckin creepy! dunno if I mentioned that. I dunno, call the cops if you wanna but this specific situation it really fucked everyone.. actually no we were fucked regardless. It was just a huge cluster fuck situation.. some of the kids had put nails thru bats and taped to smileys.. as soon as the second invasion happend all their weapons were in the hands of the family and their goons.. dunno how that happend but they werent fuckin happy.. I was the last one in the house with a girl friend of mine and her dog as a group of 10 kids who musta been under 15 and a couple older dudes clakkin bolt cutters in my face while the little kids berated the girl and called her all sorts of nasty shit. the dog was getting visibly pissed off so I told everyone to move the fuck back so I could take him out but they stayed there flappin those lips so I walked on by and he snapped at them and the one dumbass cunt who does that postin on the anarchist site as african princess or whatever defendin the family.. she overreacted and then they were all fuckin pissed like "yo get that dog out for we kill all three of ya!" I wasnt about to flip out with over twenty of these fucks in our house so I took her by the arm and said were leavin now. (She had some balls, she was packin her shit all slow like Ill take my fuckin time this is my house dammit!) As were walkin down the stairs this african princess gives her a shove with her foot on her backpack.. home girl was so tough she turned around like she was gonna swing at her when all of those kids were behind her ready to throw us down the stairs! it was sad watchin them throw out all of our shit and then hear them smashing everything inside the house.. they let other kids go up one at a time escorted to pick up their shit.. it was fuckin sad, I dunno how these fucks got their pride hurt so bad over an abandonned fuckin house but fuck.. there were people in lawn chairs posted right outside on mlk just watching everything.. i got out of oakland about a week later and got back to memphis. poor house, lots of different people called it home at some point. now im sure its just sittin there, full of broken glass and the occasional crack head.


----------



## venusinpisces

Diagaro said:


> What you quoted from my post has NOTHING TO DO WIT THE "SQUATTER" I'm saying the "Property owner(s)" were not impoverished. What I care about is that you assume that the property owners were poor just because they were dark skinned. this thread is turning into the usual StP bullshit . . .


I assume the owners were not even close to rich because of the grammar of African Princess on the anarchist site, not because of anything to do with race. Because no rich person speaks that way. I don't think they should be using "antiracism" as an excuse to throw knives at people either so don't get me wrong. But the whole situation could have been avoided in the first place. Just use common sense and leave the first time. This is the easiest way to defend someone because continuing to stay after you've been asked to leave pretty much guarantees that conflict is inevitable. So is it really any surprise that dude's girlfriend nearly got kicked down a flight of stairs? Why place her in the situation in the first place is what I'm wondering. Not that the girl is helpless but "defense" can be taken to the level of instigation and it sounds like that's what happened here. Working families are not ruthless real estate conglomerates, people. There is no reason to feel like you can just take from them.


----------



## rock city

I think you're an idiot. I dont know what their status has to do with anything but they were definately well to do. Also huge pieces of shit. You're pretty good at makin assumptions and thanks for the recommendations I'll keep em in mind and tuck my tail between my legs and flail off whenever somethin diceys goin on.


----------



## venusinpisces

The point is that squatting property that belongs to working families is not the same as squatting property that belongs to the city
or to a corporation that exploits its workers. Both of the latter situations can easily be justified because housing is a basic human right that no one should have to go without. However, squatting loses a lot of credibility as a movement for "social justice" when working class people are in direct competition with squatters for resources. There's nothing wrong with trying to scrounge a place like this temporarily but saying you own it is another thing altogether.


----------



## stove

venusinpisces said:


> I assume the owners were not even close to rich because of the grammar of African Princess on the anarchist site, not because of anything to do with race. Because no rich person speaks that way. .


 
Wow. You, my dear, have lost *ALL* credibility.


----------



## Diagaro

Lol'd!


----------



## venusinpisces

stove said:


> Wow. You, my dear, have lost *ALL* credibility.


There is a difference between acting ghetto, which many rich people do for street cred, and not having a grasp on the basic laws of grammar. It's usually not too hard to tell the difference and, in the case of African Princess/Muslimah Queen, she clearly had problems with constructing a logical sentence which *will* get in the way of becoming a truly "rich" person in this country. You *might* be able to squeak into the middle class but nothing beyond that. It's also not too hard to come up with nice clothes and jewelry, like what the anarchists mentioned as "evidence" of wealth. Even people at the food stamp office dress in Gucci(usually quick money they got from selling crack or similar)!  Surface appearances are no indication of true wealth or status. Again, we are going through the same shit so it's probably a good time to end the conversation. I also want to repeat that I'm not siding with the property owners in any way because what they did was wrong. But this was clearly an entirely unnecessary situation that could have easily been avoided.


----------



## rock city

Wow those are some big generalizations there you sure seem to know these ghetto types down to a tee.. So, because they own it, its cool for them to let the house sit there and decay, a haven for crack heads and rapists? No, its not fuckin cool. I dont care who owns it, the stupid fucks just took it as a strike against their pride, they dont give a flying fuck about that house or the neighborhood, because they dont fuckin live there.


----------



## venusinpisces

Again, I don't agree with how they handled the situation in any way. But it's just common sense that if you take over property after you've already been asked to leave, then conflict is inevitable. This is just not a situation where you have any chance of establishing long term residency unless you use the law to justify it. You basically placed them in the position where violence was the only option they had to hold on to their property. I don't agree with what they did, but I also think you could have left the first time. As for crackheads, they are squatters too, the same as yourself. You have no more right to occupy the building than they do. If you move into a neighborhood and then complain about the homeless people that are already living there, then all you're doing is providing a house for anarchist scenesters. As for my generalizations, they come from having lived in West Oakland, not too far from where the squat is located, and witnessing everything that goes on there. I'm not an expert on people's lives by any means but it's not hard to figure out that a gold chain does not equal a good future.


----------



## venusinpisces

rock city said:


> I think you're an idiot. I dont know what their status has to do with anything but they were definately well to do. Also huge pieces of shit. You're pretty good at makin assumptions and thanks for the recommendations I'll keep em in mind and tuck my tail between my legs and flail off whenever somethin diceys goin on. .


Also, the only possible exception I could think of where an African immigrant who speaks Ebonics is a rich person in this country
would be if they were in the mafia, meaning they were part of a well-connected network of people who derived their status sheerly through illegal activities. In which case there's a good chance they could literally get away with murdering you guys and not suffer any legal repercussions, making *you* an idiot for not getting out of the situation when you could have. The neighborhood you all were in is not far from an area where drive by shootings are a regular part of life. I don't think you realize exactly how lucky you were to walk away without any injuries in that situation. It's not my purpose to make anyone feel bad about their poor decisions. I just want to help instill the common sense necessary for avoiding bad situations. Because sometimes your pride is really not the most important thing, especially when it comes to other people's safety.


----------



## venusinpisces

This may be a good place to post a link to an STP thread written by a girl whose boyfriend was shot in the head while they were squatting in Oakland. If conflict avoidance seems like it doesn't apply to you, just read this story and then maybe it will be a little more appealing.
http://squattheplanet.com/around-campfire/stories/5371-condition-oakland.html


----------



## Diagaro

venusinpisces said:


> This may be a good place to post a link to an STP thread written by a girl whose boyfriend was shot in the head while they were squatting in Oakland. If conflict avoidance seems like it doesn't apply to you, just read this story and then maybe it will be a little more appealing.
> http://squattheplanet.com/around-campfire/stories/5371-condition-oakland.html


 
Yep also a good point.
Read thread, feels bad man.jp
oakland can be a mutherfucker if you don't know how to act in predominantly black crack infested areas, Pro tip if your white you don't belong there, you are the minority and are subject to what ever physical or mortal peril that neurotic's and drug addicts may deem worth wile to inflict on you or your "PEEPS"


----------



## plagueship

man you just KNOW that any "anarchist" going off on the "calling the cops is totally fucked up!!!" line is someone who has NEVER been in a situation where they or their loved one's safety was threatened in some overwhelming situation they didn't know how or were simply unable to deal with. "cops" seem to be a perpetual bogeyman to the anarchist mentality, but here's a shocking thought, what if they are just a piece of the system like any other? not calling them is not going to cause a revolution. and sometimes it will only get you hurt or killed. there is nothing righteous, politically/ethically enlightened, or even mildly intelligent about that.

also to be clear i don't sympathize with anyone in particular in this situation. i am just sick of ideological nonsense and experiential ignorance being paraded as if it were an actual viewpoint. whether they "should or shouldn't have" been squatting there is really not my concern or place to say but i think it's obvious this was a fight over a house where two sides had very different attitudes and weapons for it. but what it wasn't was what certain "antiracists" have tried to make it into, whenever a dark-skinned person hits a lighter-skinned person it is a blow against "white imperialism"? give me a fucking break...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I wrote an article for slingshot about all of this which you can read here :Slingshot! Current Issue

I feel like this forum is really racist and uninformed. The family was not well off, they had inherited the house from a relative and had just gotten money from a family members divorce to start working on the house. The squatters had made an oral agreement to leave by a certain day, and they broke that.

Either way, the safehouse had a fire recently and is pretty fucked up now.


----------



## plagueship

totally, anyone who disagrees with you is racist. that is the #1 rule of leftist political debate.

it sounds to me like pretty much like the owners acted like cops and the squatters called the cops, which makes it hard to understand from an anarchist viewpoint why anyone would support either camp.

you don't like what the owners did, you just like that they did it together? as if they woudl have some kind of sympathy for your anarchist ideals or as if they did it in an anarchist way? "support for victims of assault" - don't you know the hip pc term is "survivor" and that it never applies to white males?


----------



## Snipe Junkie

wont you people learn how to sleep outside!!!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Well, as an update, the Safehouse stayed abandoned and then had a really bad fire. Now it's still sitting, boarded up and with a burned out roof, so I guess I was wrong and the owners lied after all.


----------



## ped

Check these out. I hear really good things about them. 

http://www.kodiakcanvas.com/


----------

